# Shift 2 Unleashed kopfdrehung ausschalten ?



## RzZ_BossMode (11. Juni 2014)

Moin,
kann man die Kopfdrehung ausschalten ?
Das verwirrt so übertrieben ! Jedes Rennenspiel packe ich mit Links, aber dieses Spiel ist nicht schwer sondern nur einfach behindert !
Wegen der Kopfdrehung komme ich durcheinander, echter Auto ist was anderes... weil ich selber da mein Kopf drehe. Bei Shift 2 U. bringt mich das durcheinander, ich weiß nicht wie doll ich in die Kurve gehe 
Bei Shift 2 U. fühle ich mich so als wäre ich 8 Jahre alt und würde das erstemal ein Rennenspiel spielen.


----------



## claster17 (11. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch auch die normale Cockpit-Ansicht. Nimm doch die. Ansonsten probier mal einige Camera Mods, die weitere Ansichten hinzufügen (auch Helmsicht ohne Kopfdrehung). Ich hatte allerdings im Multiplayer einige Probleme mit plötzlich schwarz werdendem Bild, wobei Menü und Ton noch funktionierten.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (11. Juni 2014)

Ich wusste nicht das man die Ansicht ändern kann. ^_^ [F].
Bei 99% Spielen ist es auf [C] oder [V].


----------



## kero81 (11. Juni 2014)

Lustig, er wusste nicht das man die Ansichten ändern kann. Aber erst groß rum maulen wie behindert Shift 3 doch ist...


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (11. Juni 2014)

XD eyyy  ich musste erst bei den Einstellungen gucken


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2014)

Jaaaa, das sollte man erst machen und dann fragen.  Aber versuch trotzdem mal ne Cam Mod, da gibts n paar Coole.


----------

